# Cheap 8' Tall Fence



## benweezy (Apr 1, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I have been tasked with creating a cheap privacy fence for an upcoming music festival. The fence only needs to be up for 24 hours and will be disposed of at the end, so it will not need to be very expensive or need to withstand too much abuse. 

The current idea is to take t-posts, zip 2x4's to them and place 6 mil black plastic sheeting along them to create a fence line, roughly 4 feet apart. I wanted to ask y'all's advice on the strength of such a fence as well as if there are any other ideas with the idea of cost in mind. I am open to a completely idea as well.

We currently have the following items:

10 t-posts
1000 4' wooden stakes

Every thing else will have to be purchased. We are hoping to cover ~280 perimeter feet, with a budget of ~$250. 

Thanks for your help!

Ben


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see no way that's going to work.
That plastic is going to act like a sail and tip the post over or just come undone.
Live near a city? There's companys that rent temperary fencing.
They would deliver, set up, and remove it.


----------



## benweezy (Apr 1, 2013)

I think rentable fencing is out, for price and logistics, especially at the height we're looking at. What about giving the corners some extra reinforcement, i.e. brace the corner 2x4 with 45 degree angle braces? I just don't want this thing to last for 4 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Does it have to provide a visual barrier? In other words, not see through it?


----------



## benweezy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, we're hoping to keep a visual barrier. Above 7' we could slit it to allow wind to move, but that doesn't provide too much to alleviate the wind stress. We're planning on upgrading the corner posts and wire the posts together along the fence line to distribute the stress along all the posts instead of just one. But, I'm still iffy on the 20' spacing we currently have between each post.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Like the others have said....it's going to act like a sail.....any wind over about 5mph is going to blow it down.

I would look into the mesh stuff....


----------



## benweezy (Apr 1, 2013)

Even with 6' t-posts driven 3' in and a wire connecting a renforced corner post? Our limited factor I believe would be the strength of the ground in which the tpost is placed. Or do you believe it would be enough force to bend the t-post itself?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

According to your first post....you have 10 T-posts....assuming you put them 8' apart....that is 80'....any further and I don't see it standing up with any kind of wind.

What part of the country are you in?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This one is easy.

Put up 3 strands of wire around the perimeter with a shallow trench below the bottom wire. The ticket to get in to the concert is 10 stalks of bamboo and each person attending is to weave their 10 bamboo stalks in the wire, down into the trench and kick a little dirt in. I'm sure some will need help. When finished just burn it and no one will ever have a clue what went on inside that privacy fence.


----------



## benweezy (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha fair view, I wish that was realistic. Let me clarify our position. We have 10 tposts, which we want to maximize the use out of. We are planning on buying more.


----------

